# Wie bekomme ich einen Punkt (Graphics)



## Guest (24. Jul 2008)

Hi, bei mir ist gerade Malstunde 

Ich verwende folgende Methode:

```
public void paint(Graphics graphics)
	{
          graphics.setColor(Color.red);
          graphics.drawLine(50, 30, 80, 30);
        }
```

Ich habe noch einen Punkt mit bestimmten Koordinaten,
Wie finde ich heraus ob der Punkt auf der Linie liegt?
Meine Idee war einfach zu schauen welche Farbe der Punkt hätte wenn man ihn zeichnen würde.
Geht das irgendwie?





Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen ^^  :###


----------



## Marco13 (24. Jul 2008)

"Auf der Linie" ist so eine Sache. So, wie du es geschrieben hast, klingt es, als ob es darum geht, dass du rausfinden willst, welcher Pixel welche Farbe hat. Da drawLine nur int-Werte bekommt, und man die Farben der einzelnen Pixel nur schlecht bestimmen kann, verweise ich mal lieber auf http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/geom/Line2D.html#ptSegDist(java.awt.geom.Point2D) : Du kannst dir eine Line2D mit den entsprecehnden Koordinaten erstellen, und dann mit dieser Methode den Abstand eines Punktes zu diesem Liniensegment berechnen. Wenn der Abstand "klein" ist (z.B. Abstand < 2) dann liegt der Punkt auf der Linie.


----------



## Gast (24. Jul 2008)

mhh ok danke ^^.
Ich werd mich mal dran versuchen ^^


----------

